# Welcome back Winter.



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kirkwood today. There was no snow until Monday....apart a strip on the top still there from last season...
Thinking about hiking!


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

How many inches has it snowed there? I definitely would hike it!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SHREDDER97 said:


> How many inches has it snowed there? I definitely would hike it!


Look at those tables....all new from Tuesday night. Still snowing now.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

That would definitely be worth the hike.....plus a nice little workout.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm out of shape but seeing all that... I'll go hike it for sure. My ankle is messed up right now (rolled it last weekend hiking) but give me another week or so and I'll be up there.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

RVM said:


> I'm out of shape but seeing all that... I'll go hike it for sure. My ankle is messed up right now (rolled it last weekend hiking) but give me another week or so and I'll be up there.



I say it's a sweet first layer. let it snow!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

If you go up and want some company let me know. I hiked up Sierra few times during the early dumps last season, though if I do it again I want showshoes. Great way to get your ass ready for the full season that's for sure.



KIRKRIDER said:


> I say it's a sweet first layer. let it snow!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

RVM said:


> If you go up and want some company let me know. I hiked up Sierra few times during the early dumps last season, though if I do it again I want showshoes. Great way to get your ass ready for the full season that's for sure.


Deal! If that keeps up for sure...unless I find someone with a snowmobile


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll pitch in on gas in that case. :laugh:




KIRKRIDER said:


> Deal! If that keeps up for sure...unless I find someone with a snowmobile


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*officially jealous....*


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i prophesied it. this is going to be one gnarly season!!


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

i have a friend in Kings Beach and saw that pic earlier. Super jealous!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/KirkwoodMtn

More stoke. Coop video from today.


----------

